# How to enable load line calibration ?



## Verbatim (May 26, 2018)

Hi,

Maybe someone knows how to enable load line calibration on gigabyte z370 motherboard ?

By default it stays on auto but i can't change it ?

What settings should i change in bios ?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 26, 2018)

Which model?  just checked a review of their most basic budget Z370 board and it had heaps of options for LLC.


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2018)

Model is Gigabyte Z370-HD3P


----------



## Tatty_One (May 26, 2018)

Verbatim said:


> Model is Gigabyte Z370-HD3P


That's the review I was looking at, it has all the Bios pages included, the guy that overclocked the board set LLC to Turbo but without the actual Bios and Options in front of me I cannot help further, the review is here.......
https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8510/gigabyte-z370-hd3p-intel-motherboard-review/index.html


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2018)

Verbatim said:


> load line calibration



Do you really need it?


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2018)

Really no one is using gigabyte board for overclocking ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 26, 2018)

There is no enable or disable, there is different levels. LLC1-6 usually.


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2018)

I don't know if this could help, the bios shouldn't be that different from your Board.

Min 2:07


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 26, 2018)

all the boards I've seen ,it's just a drop-down menu. You click on the current reading, and It normally drops down a window ,with load line calibrations one through six, or one through five, depending on manufacturer. Which one is the higher or low changes between certain brands. 6 can be high, or 1 can be high. For Asrock, 1 is high iirc


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 2, 2018)

Surely this is just a click bios? And if its not, use the + and - to go through options, use arrows to navigate.

I mean... this is common BIOS/UEFI sense and even if its not, most UEFIs show the way to use it on screen or at the very least in manual.

Some effort from your own end is much appreciated TBH. Did you even look at the manual yet?


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 2, 2018)

Those last 2 sentences can be summarized with *RTFM*.


----------



## R00kie (Jun 2, 2018)

+/-, left or right, or a drop down menu


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 5, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Those last 2 sentences can be summarized with *RTFM*.



or PEBCAK


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Read your manual, ask GA tech support too. It is possible a bios version may not allow it. It could be a certain setting set to enabled that grays it out.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 16, 2018)

or the kind of CPU/processor chip you put into the board

Use only "unlocked" CPUs or CPUs that allow "unlocked multipliers" and maybe the load line control bios option could work


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 16, 2018)

Quote from the  Gigabyte Z370-HD3P manual:


> There are two different BIOS modes as follows and you can use the <F2> key to switch between the two modes. The Classic Setup mode provides detailed BIOS settings. You can press the arrow keys on your keyboard to move among the items and press <Enter> to accept or enter a sub-menu. Or you can use your mouse to select the item you want. Easy Mode allows users to quickly view their current system information or to make adjustments for optimum performance. In Easy Mode, you can use your mouse to move through configuration items



Here is some info at joomag.com --> Gigabyte Z370 Overclocking Guide  (you will have to enable Flash... it is in a flip book format.)

Here is another guide that may be of help:  GIGABYTE Z370 Guide to Overclocking Coffee Lake CPUs to 5GHz+


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 16, 2018)

LLC is something that just about every CPU does without you knowing it. It's more of a matter of how much is LLC influencing voltage. The basic idea of LLC is that when power consumption rises, voltage slightly drops. The reason for this is because when you're under heavy load and drawing a lot of power, state transitions will cause a transient spike or drop in voltage. For example, when a CPU is running full tilt, then suddenly has no load, voltage will briefly spike until the VRMs feedback loop detects the change in voltage and reacts. The same thing occurs when you go from idle to full load except, with the opposite occurring where there is a momentary voltage sag before the VRMs react to the change in demand. LLC describes how much idle versus loaded voltages should differ based on either power consumption or CPU core frequency. Basically meaning, the more you overclock, the more LLC intervenes.

So when this setting is adjusted, what most people are looking to do with to *reduce *LLC, which basically reduces the gap between the change in voltage as power consumption or clock frequency increases. The side-effect of that is that you're potentially increasing the maximum voltage of the spikes the CPU experiences to maintain a higher voltage under steady state conditions.

Unless you have a really good reason for fiddling with LLC, it's best to let it be as it's intended to protect your CPU which becomes more important as you start pushing it harder. In my opinion, this is a setting best left alone for a good 24/7 overclock.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 16, 2018)

People think LLC is a magic bullet for overclocking. Reality is, most overclocks can be achieved with no LLC. LLC is really meant for really intense overclocks using phase change, DICE or LN where stuff like this really matters. For even water cooling, you should achieve the desired clocks without LLC.


----------

